# Desighning An Archery God



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

If you could combine the best of the best in one person who would you select and why? Since our knowledge snd experience of archers is selective you can include people we've never heard of.

Mine would be:
Archie Nesbitt - hunting experience and willingness to push ridiculious distance in archery hunting

Michael Braden - perfection in shooting form and confidence at judging yardage

Randy Ulner - technical gifts and know how

Joe Swan - (friend) confidence in personal ability no matter how old his gear is

Who would your archerie gods include


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

Ben Pearson...because he had a heart of Gold and the man loved all facets of archery. Few folks know that old Ben floated Fred Bear some cash when Fred's company was on the outs many years ago. Imagine anyone doing that today!


----------

